

The Myth of the Flying Car - bodhi395
http://vintagezen.com/zen/2014/2/21/the-myth-of-the-flying-car

======
a3voices
We have helicopters, which are similar to flying cars.

~~~
bodhi395
But that's not really a flying car, at least not the kind that's been imagined
in sci-fi movies.

~~~
a3voices
That's true, but they're at least similar in function.

